# py-gnome-desktop fails to install



## unixlearn (Dec 8, 2012)

Trying to do a new install of gnome2 ran into problem with this port.

```
5 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/local/include/orbit-2.0 -DORBIT2=1 -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/libffi-3.0.9/include -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/drm -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -std=c9x -MT mediaprofilesmodule.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/mediaprofilesmodule.Tpo -c mediaprofilesmodule.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/mediaprofilesmodule.o
mediaprofilesmodule.c:9:43: error: profiles/gnome-media-profiles.h: No such file or directory
mediaprofilesmodule.c: In function 'initmediaprofiles':
mediaprofilesmodule.c:19: warning: implicit declaration of function 'gnome_media_profiles_init'
mediaprofilesmodule.c:19: warning: implicit declaration of function 'gconf_client_get_default'
gmake[2]: *** [mediaprofilesmodule.lo] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-gnome-desktop/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.32.0/mediaprofiles'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-gnome-desktop/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.32.0'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-gnome-desktop.
bsdcomputer#
```
this is a new install as off Dec. 3. i've installed xorg and kde. as well as some apps. finally i wanted to add gnome2. i've looked in ports/UPDATING for clues. the closest i could tell was maybe something with www/firefox (on which i did a "make deinstall")


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 8, 2012)

You should install audio/gnome-media, then try again.


----------



## unixlearn (Dec 9, 2012)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> You should install audio/gnome-media, then try again.


This worked. gnome-media was already installed.  However, after this suggestion, I went to audio/gnome-media `# make deinstall clean` then `# make install`. Then I went to my x11-toolkits/py-gnome-desktop and performed `# make clean` then `# make install clean`. It installed smoothly.


----------

